# Wilcox/Turner Co.



## deerbuster (Sep 23, 2010)

Well fellas it time to start a new one. Haven't been able to go up to the property due to some physical issues. But man its HOT and dry! Post your updates and kill here. Lets get after them this year boys.


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally got some rain. Found two small scrapes also. Looking forward to some cooler weather!


----------



## longbeard (Oct 27, 2010)

Any signs of the rut in Wilcox yet?


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 30, 2010)

Had some friends hunting next to us that had a decent 8 chasing, but I think it was just this cold weather snap that got them frisky. It will probably be another few weeks for us.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2010)

I got in a new club right on the wilcox/turner line..As of Saturday..No signs of any rut..1 member saw a 8 chasing but he was a baby..Bad thing is..This new farm we just leased is up for auction Nov 13th..I really hope it dont sell..I'd say they knew they were going to auction it when we leased it in Sept


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 2, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I got in a new club right on the wilcox/turner line..As of Saturday..No signs of any rut..1 member saw a 8 chasing but he was a baby..Bad thing is..This new farm we just leased is up for auction Nov 13th..I really hope it dont sell..I'd say they knew they were going to auction it when we leased it in Sept



Is your land next to the train tracks?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes on both sides of it. You should see the auction signs


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 2, 2010)

I do believe I know where you are talking about, not too far from we hunt. I hate that it is getting put up for auction. Looked like some good land.


----------



## bat (Nov 2, 2010)

I live within 4 miles of that land.. nothing hot going on around here yet.  Give it another week or so, then the action will start.


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 8, 2010)

It's been a very dissappointing season thus far.

The deer seem to have dissappeared from our place... seems to be action all around us but nothing on our place.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 8, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> It's been a very dissappointing season thus far.
> 
> The deer seem to have dissappeared from our place... seems to be action all around us but nothing on our place.



Same with us, I have some buddys that hunt some ajoining land with us that have been seeing deer like crazy. But nothing for us.


----------



## dealingdave (Nov 9, 2010)

*my sons first buck*

My son , 10 years old, shot this 8 pointer on sat about 5:30, he grunted him in. we saw a couple of small bucks chasing, one guy in club shot and missed a nice 10 that was after a small doe. I think its at the begining stages, we are in pitts near dooly county line off 215. hopefully it gets better


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 9, 2010)

CONGRATS to the young man!  Nice buck!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2010)

Its time. Yall better hit the woods. Lots of chasing and harrassing going on! Bucks cruising and grunting. No big mature deer but 3.5 and smaller. This week some big ones will die! Heard a bunch of shooting all around this morning. We want know till Monday if they sell the land. It only brought 725 ac so I doubt they go through with it. Another thing. If any of yall have somewhere you need some coon hunted.AFTER deer season. Let me know We cant have dogs on our lease. Says the owners! Crazy!!


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 17, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Its time. Yall better hit the woods. Lots of chasing and harrassing going on! Bucks cruising and grunting. No big mature deer but 3.5 and smaller. This week some big ones will die! Heard a bunch of shooting all around this morning. We want know till Monday if they sell the land. It only brought 725 ac so I doubt they go through with it. Another thing. If any of yall have somewhere you need some coon hunted.AFTER deer season. Let me know We cant have dogs on our lease. Says the owners! Crazy!!



Still no action and/or no deer on our place.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 17, 2010)

I went this past weekend, I've never heard the woods so quiet. I found rubs from this year but looked as if they were a few weeks old. Didn't find any scrapes though.


----------



## bat (Nov 19, 2010)

No sooner then I posted it would be later in the month on the 2nd. of the month I saw the most deer I have ever seen in the next two days???  the 3rd. and the 4th. a lot of deer were moving then it dried up like they were none in 15 miles of here.  Only seen one at the time since and they were small bucks.  I saw one fairly good 8 pointer on the 3rd.  he was the last of the bunch coming thru that day... should have taken him now that I look back on it.  Hopefully that means the first rut was two weeks early..  I'm keeping my eye open for it to repeat on the first week of Dec.  They have just about quit moving in the daytime here.  Near dark is the only time I am seeing deer. 

That land they were trying to sell up around the train tracks, there was a lot of smoke coming up from that area this evening.  They must be burning it off, not positive right exactly it was coming from but it was close to the tracks from what I could tell.  Looked to be between Doublerun and on toward Rebecca.


----------



## bradg100869 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Johnny, they were control burning they cut over right beside the rr tracks up to Wilkerson Rd. yesterday. Today, they are burning on the North side of Double Run Rd. They are getting ready to plant trees this winter.

Figured you would have a deer story by now....


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 20, 2010)

I couldnt hardly see for the smoke this morning! Buck movement seems to have slowed way down this week!


----------



## bat (Nov 20, 2010)

bradg100869 said:


> Hey Johnny, they were control burning they cut over right beside the rr tracks up to Wilkerson Rd. yesterday. Today, they are burning on the North side of Double Run Rd. They are getting ready to plant trees this winter.
> 
> Figured you would have a deer story by now....



I figured as much Brad, had to correct myself above, I meant to say between Doublerun and Rebecca.  I haven't rode around that way in a long time.. they must have cut a good bit of timber out of that area and replanting it.  

The deer story is short... zip.  Passed on one that may have been a shooter, he was at 200 yards on the 3rd. or 4th.  Haven't seen him since.  Did notice they had been kicking up their heels back of the house sometimes in the last day or so.  They are getting ready going by that.  I always watch that one spot, when it shows activity you'd better be hunting.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone seen any chasing recently?


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been seeing running tracks, but I haven't personally seen chasing. Shot a pig tonight, still not seeing the deer. Most activity at night at our place my guess.


----------



## Cliffhines (Nov 28, 2010)

I haven't seen much here oc copeland rd a lot of track but no deer to be seen the must be moving at night I'm on 2 scrapes which are not active this week so it may be over with here would like to see something before christmas


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 28, 2011)

Well deer season was awful for us! Hopefully we can get a lot of hogs off the place. May be the last year for us in Wilcox.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2011)

Yall got any turkey? Kill them hogs and the deer will be back!


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 31, 2011)

We've got turkeys for sure..Its hard to be up there alot because of the gas prices and the long drive, it seems like everytime I'm up there the hog and turkey sign gets more and more.


----------



## deerbuster (Mar 19, 2011)

Turkey's are getting ready...heard some gobbling the other day.


----------

